# Drag Race Sets



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Is it collecting or obsession? Here's some of my Drag Racing Sets I've acquired over the years. The funny part is, I have a Pro 3000 Trackmate timing system on a MaxTrax. I don't use these sets at all. 
--FCB


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

That's a Awesome Collection fordcowboy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice and thanks for sharing. FCB, it's collecting until the woman in your life decides it's an obsession. At this point they are not happy. You simply knock a over a few items on their "to do around house" list and it regains collecting status. Strange world hu....... 

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: "........... whole lotta (ground)shakin' going on ......... " :thumbsup:

What can I say??? ..... the pic made me think of that song.

That's a lot of dragstrips. Maybe you can model them after your favorite drag strips.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

The answer is Yes and Yes. A collection and an obsession, but that's why most of us are here.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Uh.. I don't wear Obsession myself... well not since that incident back in the 80's... But I do like the ladies that wear it. 

Tom


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*drag sets*

nice looking collection cowboy, you will have to put more pics up of the cars in the back ground also.

Richard
Wheelz63


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

fordcowboy said:


> Is it collecting or obsession? Here's some of my Drag Racing Sets I've acquired over the years. The funny part is, I have a Pro 3000 Trackmate timing system on a MaxTrax. I don't use these sets at all.
> --FCB


Nice Collection... That's awesome... How about the Kiss Drag Race set...? Auto World just had a sale on it... 

www.slotcarz.com


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's a drag set I missed.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Bad L has them for $109.95.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I got the one above but didnt have it in the pic before. fcb


----------



## 1/4Warrior (Nov 2, 2013)

what is a MaxTrax , do you have pics of that set is it wider spaced lanes?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I will try to get some pic today thanks alot fcb


----------

